# Morels in March?



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Found these last night. In twenty years I have never found mushrooms in March! Then as soon as I got back out of the bottoms the coyotes lit up about 200 yards from me. Think I might have to get the rifle back out....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, some good eating there, the way the weather has been this year nothing surprises me. Cindy was checking things out in the garden and some of the garlic is 8 inches tall and coming through the straw cover.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All of our spring flowers are blooming and trees are getting leaves on them. I know that Showmeyote has found a few mushrooms as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WAAA ! Is that cousin Mose without the beard ?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

hassell said:


> All of our spring flowers are blooming and trees are getting leaves on them. I know that Showmeyote has found a few mushrooms as well.


Our tree's are almost fully leaved out. The weather here in Illinois and Missouri have been almost perfect for mushrooms, just afraid the weeds will get to high before the prime time.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our snow depth is getting lower and lower, our day time temps. are in the mid 30 to this week even the 40 range. The green house was in the 55 degree range yesterday.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> WAAA ! Is that cousin Mose without the beard ?


 Yea, incognito......


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

knapper said:


> Our snow depth is getting lower and lower, our day time temps. are in the mid 30 to this week even the 40 range. The green house was in the 55 degree range yesterday.


I'm jealous!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW, I've never found any before Easter. That's is unusual. I do miss those. A little egg, flour, salt and pepper fried in a cast iron skillet, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Found a wal mart bag full last Sunday. Sure was a good time hunting them. Also saw a bear that weighted about 70 lbs.It was a good day!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I found about another 2lbs on Sunday also. I didn't see any bears tho, but if I had I probably would have been bear food!

But like they say, you don't have to out run the bear you just have to out run your buddy


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

By the time Tulip time gets here......it will be too late as the Tulips will be all gone. The parade just won't be the same.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Fred. All of our flowers are bloomed or blooming right now. I've been looking for mushrooms and haven't found 1. Of course this area isn't as rich in them as others for some reason and don't know why.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been looking too but no luck yet. My property is an old apple orchard and I have always heard people find a lot in old orchards so here's hopin


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

look around dead elm trees............


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have lots of them 220. Back home I could pick them out of my front ditch, the middle of my yard, in front of my barn. Fill a grocery sack in a half hour. Here, nothing some years. Just can't figure it out. I've tried apple tree's and elm's and various other obvious and not so obvious places.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Have lots of them 220. Back home I could pick them out of my front ditch, the middle of my yard, in front of my barn. Fill a grocery sack in a half hour. Here, nothing some years. Just can't figure it out. I've tried apple tree's and elm's and various other obvious and not so obvious places.


 The ones in front of the barn growing out of the patties are called magic mushrooms, burned areas are the prime habitat for mushrooms, clear cuts from logging , forest fire areas ( a year after the fire is the best time )


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I always find them around the dead elm's and the sycamore tree's.

I didn't know that a forest fire area was a good spot. learn something new everyday....

We just got a bunch of rain last night so might have to go again this weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I always find them around the dead elm's and the sycamore tree's.
> 
> I didn't know that a forest fire area was a good spot. learn something new everyday....
> 
> We just got a bunch of rain last night so might have to go again this weekend.


 OH YA, if we have had any amount of fires throughout the summer - people are really anxious to have the snows melt off so they can be the first to get in there!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm never went looking for them nor even ate them could somone post some pics of how they look in the wild growing and where do they grow as in regions etc?


----------

